# Gothic Manor House - NSFW



## TomMurphy (Jul 1, 2014)

WARNING - Dan had my camera for some of this trip. He's got an amazing talent for making every single photo blurry. 



On Sunday I got up at 6:30 to start the 2 hour drive down into the depths of Cornwall.

This is the first site of five we visited that day.
I found this remarkably easily. Some moron on Facebook tried to hide it by not revealing the name, but copied a massive chunk of text from Wikipedia. Needless to say I'm not going to give any background to this one, I don't want to see it torched to the ground. 


We arrived in the small Cornish village at about 9am. The locals came out of their houses brandishing crosses muttering incantations under their breath when they saw the car. They all still use horse-drawn carriages.
I don't think any of them really understood what a camera was when I pulled it out and pointed to it saying "I'm just trying to take some pictures.".
One lady withdrew into her house muttering something which sounded like:
"Orrr nah. Ye ain't doon nuttun ter us. Ya fancy city folk can take yer dark devil magic contraptions an fancy 'orses on wheels an go back ter devon."

We proceeded down the road to find the house (located on Google maps) was behind a pretty big fence. With nobody about, we hopped over. 

The manor was breathtaking. The most incredible place I've ever seen:










First view of the inside:






Being 6'6" is a pain sometimes (Dan's photography):




The Yellow room:




Possibly the ugliest piece of art I've ever seen:




Wooden room:




Monstrosity:










This is the strangest door locking mechanism I've ever seen:




Sunbed! 
(meet Nathan)




Majestic:
(meet me)




He's not really wonky eyed.
(meet Dan)




Dining hall:




Something has happened here...




It was only an air con unit up there. 




Dan's best photo to date:


 

Stained glass:






Everyone loves a selfie:




Twelve second timer and Dan ruined it:




Anyone know who this belongs to?




(I have no middle name)




When we got here I told Nath to keep a look out for paneling that doesn't look quite right:




We found this!




It only led to the attic, but I got a couple of nice(ish) shots from there:








Spider!




Overlooking the courtyard:




Me (Dan's photography):




At this point I gave my camera to Nathan and Dan. This is what they found:








Squatter?




Staircase:




Hamlet:




Who buys 800 cotton buds?! No wonder this place ran out of money!




There was a huge bath with a massive mirror overlooking it. A pretty weird thing to own. so naturally this was selfie time (no idea why Nathan is still carrying those cards - he left them on a table FYI!):















SO




MANY 




DEAD




BIRDS








There was also a little house on the premises:


----------



## redT1ger (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow. Amazing place


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 1, 2014)

How i wish i had such a modern fandangled camera instead of my box brownie..maybe one day if i move to devon i may be able to swap a couple of sheep for one..?


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 2, 2014)

great find, 
a blue radiator? thats bad taste


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hahaha amazing work mate! You guys explore like we do!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 3, 2014)

Brilliant,what a cracking find, cheers fella..


----------



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Hahaha amazing work mate! You guys explore like we do!



I'll have to give you a shout if I'm ever up your way then! Do the same if you're ever in the sticks!


----------



## just looking (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys... what a great place to explore


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 4, 2014)

You guys are fecking hilarious. That comment about the cotton buds was pretty funny! Definitely keep up the good work!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 4, 2014)

liked it very much, good stuff you lot, I had heard this place was a no go, but seems "word" travels fast and always best to have a look


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 4, 2014)

haha great fun report, looks like you had a great time there which is always what it's all about, tooooo many take it too seriously but FTW!!. Well done lads some interesting things you found there too. We went here very early in the year and had a great weekend around the area , never saw those risqué cards though!!... A week after we went another party went and Police came and threw them all out


----------



## Dugie (Jul 9, 2014)

Brilliant report, this place looks amazing. One day i will find something that is new 

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Dugie


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 9, 2014)

How on earth do these places wind up empty? I'd give my entire bank balance to own this place! (All £2.59 of it!!) Ah... that's probably why it's empty.
Great find!


----------

